# ##### WRUW Citizen - November 2022 #####



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17002777


Something about this watch says "orange NATO strap" to me...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9075-61E


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Eco drive and radio controlled. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windchill (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*CC3000-89L*


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BJ7107-83E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

My wife said: You’re watches are less boring than you are. Often true. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Be safe all.
Frank.


----------



## PS-65 (Jul 4, 2021)

This little fella’ arrived today - of course I must show it off 😊


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cliffr39 (3 mo ago)

Just received my first Citizen the AW1158


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Citizen Reguno


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@cliffr39 Welcome to the forum AWesome AW1158

Loving this Attesa CC9010-66A. I bought this one beaten and had it re-cased and new bracelet; Voila 🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Forgot to press post last night for the pic above 😂🤣😂🤣


New vintage strap from 2000 for the c040


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*BN0211-50E*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1984 walter wolf


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BN0217-02E “Tough”


----------



## Watch-A-Holic (5 mo ago)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AV0020-55H


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Mid 80s 300m🥰


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm starting my weekend with this Eco-Drive.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Something a little different, a fish tower 😲


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

The trouble with owning a lot of watches is that not every watch do get an equal time on my wrist. 
Well, let me give this simple but awesome watch a change. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

now the fun of resetting all my ecodrives...for this backward time change. I prefer daylight saving time and as much daylight relevant to the clock setting, I can use.

have a great Sunday all......


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Forced reception to switch to winter time while waiting in the car. It doesn’t get a signal in the house since moving my watchbox, which is a few meters from where it got a High signal each night.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BN0118-55E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC7014-82E


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

It is said that green is the color of adventure. Well…. Let’s see. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that F990! Looks Amazing

This F100 was SO easy to set back from DST, it made me appreciate it all over again


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

CB5007-51H


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

NB6021-17E


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1992 300m diver tonight 🥳🥳


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9020-54E


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

It's titanium Thursday at my house.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that F900 Titanium Navihawk

F100 CC2001-57A


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

another hurricane and this one i was home for...and more cleanup to do.....feel like I just cleaned up hurricane debris😁


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I did an evening swap…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

PMT56-2731


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1992 Jdm Sporte 300m


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

jhb said:


> another hurricane and this one i was home for...and more cleanup to do.....feel like I just cleaned up hurricane debris😁
> 
> View attachment 17023771


Totally beautiful @jhb 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Finally the citizen monster's of the depths are all together, 1982 - 1300m, 1984 - black titanium 800m, 1991 - titanium 800m and Finally the autozilla - 1000m from 2008🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*PMX56-2591*


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

Lepdiggums said:


> Finally the citizen monster's of the depths are all together, 1982 - 1300m, 1984 - black titanium 800m, 1991 - titanium 800m and Finally the autozilla - 1000m from 2008🔥🔥
> View attachment 17026464


whoa.....that there is a group.....just fantastic. love 'em.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

My first and only non solar non quartz Citizen. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

Calibre 8700 Eco.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*PMT56-2732*


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

jhb said:


> whoa.....that there is a group.....just fantastic. love 'em.


Thanks @jhb 🙏🙏 its been a difficult road to find them all😱😱 time to enjoy them all🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## ohhaimark (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*PMD56-2952*


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Brycen quartz chronograph.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lume Test 😎


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JR4045-57E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Winter has come, but at least it is sunny.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

As a person that lives in the Caribbean, wearing a Special Caribbean Edition is not out of place…




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch-A-Holic (5 mo ago)

Minty Monday.


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker Loving seeing them together like that I didn’t realize they were so close, still love the OG though.

@Tiribos Loving that Promaster Sailhawk Ever notice how long that crown is?

I still never tire of this old dog: JR4046-03E


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @philskywalker Loving seeing them together like that I didn’t realize they were so close, still love the OG though.
> 
> @Tiribos Loving that Promaster Sailhawk Ever notice how long that crown is?
> 
> I still never tire of this old dog: JR4046-03E


.. I notice the beach looks beautiful


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*BM8560-88XE *


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMV65-2261


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*CB3010-57A*


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)

Went retro tonight....


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4026-09E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Citizen BX1000-57E World time perpetual (Lightly polished) for my off time this morning and a diver for work later.


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## akshayluc420 (Jun 3, 2018)

Prw-61-3er, fresh in!









edit sorry folks, fat thumbs on phone screen, I meant to post this in the WRUW other than Citizen thread, my bad!


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

AW7031-54A


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*BN0118-12L*, with the BN0118-55E's bracelet added last month. Does that now make it a BN0116-51L???


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ohhaimark (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@akshayluc420 Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-2941


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#TitaniumTuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Super Ti NY series...


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Lets be a citizen with a Citizen…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Russ B-28 said:


>


Reference # ? This is a great clean looking watch!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Likewise, awesome clean classic design. Reference # so I can spend more money.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Likewise, awesome clean classic design. Reference # so I can spend more money.


This is the Citizen Garrison model #BM6838-09X. I have seen it called the Chandler on some sites but Citizen calls it the Garrison on their site.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving this ♥ 🔥 I haven’t seen this one before. Is it new to you? (ATD53-2941)


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Loving this ♥ 🔥 I haven’t seen this one before. Is it new to you? (ATD53-2941)


Not New. Posted here many time


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*PMT56-2711 *- Still on the lookout for a bracelet for this one.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Not happy with Suppaparts on these BN adapters. 😡🤬. One of them the holes where not lined up and bent 3 bars. Local jeweler/watch place could not get the pin all the way in. Had to open the hole with a drill bit just a tad. 🫣😬. 15 minute job took 3 hours…


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just arrived


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AT4004-52E, two tone Chronograph w Atomic Timekeeping


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


What model is this one?


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Just arrived from Sakura Watches, JDM Citizen NB1050-59A.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BN0205-10L on an NDCstrap (63g)


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CA7040-85E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

happy Thanksgiving Day....to those who celebrate it.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Although not much diving today, still wearing the watch 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Fugu Friday


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*AW0090-11Z*


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## h3o (2 mo ago)

BN0151-09L on the Islander Promaster Bracelet:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMX56-2591
B876-H25543


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

The Fugu is getting a lot of wrist time this month. Apart from the stiff strap, there's nothing about this watch I would change (okay, occasionally I wish I'd opted for a plain black bezel). Versatile, lightweight, legible, decent accuracy and it looks cool 😎


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*BN0118-55E* - Going with the black Ray Mears on a strap today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## h3o (2 mo ago)

Trying to decide if the BN0150 (pictured above) or BN0151 (posted yesterday) gets the Islander bracelet.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

switched to lume dial auto...couple lume pics....


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Promaster Sunday


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17058535


Is that bracelet stock? Want one


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Let’s keep it simple and light today.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

BM7100-59E


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Heft to light as feather...day and night


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## TheSouthernEscapement (12 mo ago)

Skyhawk A/T on rubber strap.. Busy is beautiful!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Is that bracelet stock? Want one


Hey @georgefl74 🙏🏽🙏🏽 I couldn't believe how lucky I was to find a minter🔥🔥, The bracelet is aftermarket, but come on the watch and it's perfect 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Tuna's vs the sea monster 👹


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

B876-H25543 
PMX56-2591


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Russ B-28 said:


>


Love the SS Promaster Tough. This looks really good on the brown leather strap.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*CB3010-57L*


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

150m crystron diver from 81


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Terra Citizen said:


> Love the SS Promaster Tough. This looks really good on the brown leather strap.


There was nothing wrong with the stock bracelet but I do like it better on the brown strap.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Sapphire upgrade complete.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Closing out the month with a new to me *PMX56-2594*


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Should have posted this yesterday - freshly acquired Promaster Sailhawk!


----------

